# NCEES vs. PPI Practice Exams



## Ski8839 (Oct 14, 2018)

I am taking the Machine Design &amp; Materials Mechanical PE Exam in less than 2 weeks.

I took the 2016 NCEES practice exam a week ago and passed. I generally felt that it was a "good fight" and some problems I knew, some I figured out, some I struggled with and made educated guesses. I studied my errors and if I took that exam again, I know I would have done much better.

On Friday (2 days ago), I took the 2016 PPI Mechanical PE practice exam. I haven't graded it yet, but I did miserably. It was not a good fight. I was crushed, largely by the morning breadth section. There was TONS of psychometrics, HT, etc that I haven't practiced as much.

So, this being said, the question is what to do for the next 11 days. I have almost unlimited time to study.

When I compare these two different exams, they are fundamentally so different.

The breadth section of the NCEES exam, was geared toward MD&amp;M. When you look at the "Exam Specifications" in the NCEES practice exam, they describe the morning section as "Principles", including basic engineering practice, material properties, strength of materials, etc. Things you would expect from a broad overview of MD&amp;M. There were really no psychrometrics, HVAC, HT, Thermo or fluids in this morning section (maybe 1-2).

The PPI morning section seemed to be breadth in the sense of anything that a ME would study in college (including HT, pyschrometrics, etc.) and because I hadn't focused (apparently) enough in those topics, I did very poorly.

The question is, what is the actual PE MD&amp;M exam like? I am obviously hoping that the NCEES exam is what it will be like. If this is true, I would then keep mostly (80%) focusing on MD&amp;M and the balance on everything else.

What is so odd is that as PPI is a leader in this field, how could it be so far off from the NCEES exam?

Thanks.


----------



## Ski8839 (Oct 14, 2018)

Just found the thread on the exam format change(http://engineerboards.com/topic/27390-new-mechanical-pe-specifications-for-the-april-2017-exams/) and this now makes sense.

With that being said, besides the 2016 NCEES practice exam, what is another practice exam that people recommend that I can take that is reflective of this new format?


----------



## finbean5 (Oct 14, 2018)

The PE study exam by Hart and Klein. Two engineers who took and passed the new MDM format got together and wrote the practice exam they wished they'd had to work with.

https://www.amazon.com/Study-Exam-Mechanical-Engineering-Materials/dp/1981518525/ref=dp_ob_title_bk


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 15, 2018)

Also check out the MDM practice exam from EngineerPro Guides... 40 bucks and well worth the money....

http://www.engproguides.com/machineexam.html


----------



## JHW 3d (Oct 15, 2018)

Sadly, the new MD&amp;M format does not test your understanding of fluid thermal sciences at all.


----------



## Ski8839 (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks SacMe24.

Johnny, I was frustrated / surprised to learn this 2 weeks out from the exam. I had ordered all of my reference materials this last spring. MERM's outline of course reflects the old test format, so I spent most of my time on fluids and MD&amp;M, with a sprinkling of other, just to now find out much of it was for naught.

Considering this change was made 1.5 (or more) years ago, I am frustrated that PPI did not communicate this at any point, even with a flyer inserted into MERM.


----------



## JHW 3d (Oct 17, 2018)

Ski8839 said:


> Thanks SacMe24.
> Johnny, I was frustrated / surprised to learn this 2 weeks out from the exam. I had ordered all of my reference materials this last spring. MERM's outline of course reflects the old test format, so I spent most of my time on fluids and MD&amp;M, with a sprinkling of other, just to now find out much of it was for naught.
> Considering this change was made 1.5 (or more) years ago, I am frustrated that PPI did not communicate this at any point, even with a flyer inserted into MERM.


I think I can understand that. That would be frustrating for me if I discovered that so late in the game. Are you new to EB.com? The new format has been a big topic of conversation for a while now. I know there has not been as much activity during the exam cycle.

As I have said, I’m not a fan of the new, more focused exams. I just think there’s an inherent benefit for examining the engineers knowledge across the full breadth of the discipline in addition to the focused examination in the area of specialty.

Not sure how much notice NCEES gave to folks like PPI in changing the exam format. Pretty soon, likely, the exam will be computer based so that will be another big change. I’m sure a 14th edition of the MERM will try to capture these changes. 

Good luck on your exam!


----------



## Ski8839 (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback and well wishes! Yes, slightly newer to the forums. I had seen passing mention of the format change, but it didn't hit me until 1 week ago when I took the PPI exam after the NCEES exam.

What do you think the rationale was behind the format change? I agree that it seems like a step backward.


----------

